# "United States of Tara" TV Series



## Guest (Dec 29, 2021)

One of the very very best series I've ever seen and starring Australian Toni Collette as the multiple-personality disordered Tara. "I know we'll be just fine, when we learn to love the ride". Absolutely brilliant. Brie Larson mumbles and is hard to understand but I couldn't fault the rest of it in the first 2 series:


----------

